# Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC



## Wannseesprinter (4. November 2007)

*Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Hallo,

PCGH berichtete vor längerer Zeit kurz von Ultrastar. Da sich viele Entwickler davor scheuen, Innovationen wie Singstar, Guitar Hero oder gar die Wii-Remote für den PC umzusetzen, trifft eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten zusammen, die eine PC-Kopplung in Eigenregie auf die Welt bringen. Guitar Hero wird's übrigens bald für den PC geben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Das Prinzip:*
Ultrastar baut auf das lang bewährte Prinzip des Playstation-Spiels Singstar. Ihr singt den unten eingeblendeten Text in der richtigen Tonhöhe und Geschwindigkeit und kassiert somit Punkte. Damit Ultrastar die Lieder mit Text und Tonbalken darstellen kann, benötigt es mindestens zwei Dateien: 1. Eine .txt-Datei mit dem Inhalt der Tonhöhe und -länge, sowie den Songtext selbst und 2. Eine .mp3-Datei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Die Eigenkreationen:*
Die PC-Version gibt euch die Möglichkeit, mit dem eingebauten Editor eigene Lieder zu erstellen. Dies ist in der Regel erfahrungsgemäß am Anfang enorm Zeitaufwändig, wird mit der Zeit aber immer leichter, sobald ihr euch an den Editor und der Tastenbelegung gewöhnt habt.

Einfach geht dies, wenn ihr eine .midi-Datei des Songs vorliegen habt. In der .midi-Datei müsst ihr nur im eingebauten Editor die Spur der Stimme bestimmen und abspeichern. Jede Midi-Datei beinhaltet mehrere Spuren, daher ist diese Prozedur notwendig, um die zu singende Tonhöhe zu ermitteln. Die roten Punkte auf Spur 1 sind in diesem Fall die Tonhöhe. Mit den Pfeiltasten oben oder unten die Spur auswählen, mit rechts oder links  "Play Selected" auswählen und ENTER. Somit vergewissert ihr euch, ob es sich hier wirklich um die Spur für die Stimme handelt. Das sieht in der vereinfachten Fassung so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Songs ohne .midi selbst erstellen:*
Für Songs, bei denen keine .midi-Datei aufzufinden ist, gibt es noch den erweiterten Editor. Diesen Editor ruft ihr bei der Songauswahl mit "E" auf. Dabei wird immer der Song in den Editor geladen, welcher vor dem Drücken auf "E" im Coverflow markiert ist. Dieser sieht in der ausgereiften Fassung dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Tastenbelegung im Editor:*



> E      Startet im Songauswahlbildschirm den Editor mit dem ausgewählten Song
> F4     Damit kann man den Text ändern
> .     Verschiebt den Text auf der angezeigten Seite um einen Ton nach hinten
> F Macht aus der ausgewählten Note eine Freestyle-Note (wird nicht bewertet)
> ...


*

Songs tappen:* 
Bevor ihr aber erstmal so weit seid, wie auf dem Bild hier oben, müsst ihr den jeweiligen Song "tappen". Das heißt, es muss bestimmt werden, wann welches Wort auf dem Bildschirm erscheint, damit es mit dem gesungenen Text überein stimmt. Dies gelingt am besten mit "Songtapper". Zitat von der offiziellen Homepage von Songtapper:



> Mit Hilfe des *SongTappers* lassen sich auch *ohne Midi* Datei Lieder einfach erstellen. Das Einzige was man braucht ist die .mp3 Datei und der passende Liedtext. Je nach Lied sind auch schnelle Finger notwendig.
> Der Liedtext muss nur noch mit Bindestrichen in Silben eingeteilt werden und schon kann es losgehen. Mit jedem Tap wird eine Silbe an der *gedrückten Position mit der gedrückten Länge* eingefügt. Um das ganze zu vereinfachen wird die Nächste zu tappende Silbe unten angezeigt.
> Ist das komplette Lied getappt kann man es nochmals *abspielen*, um zu sehen, ob auch alles passt und *synchron* ist. Nun kann man die .txt speichern und in UltraStar einfügen. Eventuell muss noch die Gap und BPM leicht angepasst werden. Jetzt kann man die Tonhöhen festlegen und fertig ist das Lied.


Wobei des Festlegen der Tonhöhen im Editor von Ultrastar leichter von statten geht. Als Gap bezeichnet man den Wert/die Verzögerung, bis der eingeblendete Text "aktiviert" wird. Man kennt es, wenn zum Beispiel ein Song ein Intro von 25 Sekunden hat, bis dann endlich die Stimme einsetzt. Hier trägt man dann für den Gap "25" ein. Mit der linken Maus- oder Leertaste kann dann getappt werden, sobald Ihr die .mp3 des Liedes und den Text (mit Silbentrennung) rechts in das weiße Feld eingefügt habt. Noch ein Haken bei "Lyrics", los geht's. Wenn ihr euch die Finger wund getappt habt, vergesst nicht den Klick auf ".txt Speichern"! Wofür eine .txt gut ist, erkläre ich euch unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



* Die .txt:*

Die .txt ist, wie im Computer die CPU, für Ultrastar das Herzstück. In dieser Datei stecken die wichtigsten Informationen wie Titel, Interpret, Dateiname der .mp3 usw. Wenn ihr Ultrastar installiert habt, gibt es einen Unterordner namens "Songs". In diesem Ordner erstellt ihr einen Ordner mit Interpret und Titel. Jeder Ordner zählt für einen Song. In diesen Ordner packt ihr dann mindestens eine .mp3 und die dazugehörigen .txt. Der Ordner sollte der Ordnung halber so aufgebaut sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kurz und knackig die wichtigsten Begriffe der .txt erklärt:

*TITLE:* Hier wird der Titel des Liedes eingetragen.
*ARTIST: *Hier der Name des Gruppe/Band.
*MP3: *Der vollständige Dateiname der .mp3-Datei.
*COVER: *Hier den Dateinamen für die .jpg-Datei, welche im Coverflow von Ultrastar dann gezeigt wird.
*BACKGROUND:  *Falls ihr keinen weißen Hintergrund im Singfenster haben möchtet, könnt ihr hier den Dateinamen einer .jpg-Datei eintragen.
*BMP: *Die Beats Per Minute (BPM), haben beim kreieren eigener Songs keine sonderbaren Einfluss. Dieser Wert liegt bei einer Eigenkreation häufig nähe dem 300er Bereich.
*VIDEO: *Ultrastar hat die Fähigkeit, mpg.-Dateien (Mpeg 1) im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen.
*VIDEOGAP: *Hiermit synchronisiert man das Video zum gesungenen Text oder der Mp3. Der Wert ist in Sekunden einzutragen.
*RESOLUTION: *Hat meines Erachtens nach keinen Einfluss. Standard ist 80.
*GAP: *Wie oben schon erklärt, gibt der Gap den Zeitpunkt in Sekunden an, wann das erste gesungene Wort aktiviert wird.

In der .txt darunter folgen dann Tonhöhen und Songtext. Diese sieht dann Beispielsweise so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Coverflow:
*Ultrastar bietet, wie Singstar, einen Coverflow. Mit den Pfeiltasten links und rechts könnt ihr euch navigieren. Mit der Taste "J" kann eine Songsuche gestartet werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* Zu Ultrastar:*

Das Programm bietet eine sehr ausgereifte Oberfläche mit übersichtlicher Menüführung. Die Stimmerkennungen per Mikrofon klappt tadellos. Da das Programm fortan weiterentwickelt wird, dürft ihr auf immer neuere Innovationen gespannt sein. Der Anschluss des Singstar-USB-Moduls samt Mikrofonen der Playstation ist inoffiziell möglich, dazu möchte ich aber auf google verweisen. Außerdem bietet Ultrastar noch einen Party-Modus, der mit bis zu acht Leuten bestritten werden kann.

Ich würde liebend gerne noch weiter ausfahren, dies würde jedoch den Zeitrahmen sprengen. Das Programm bietet noch wirklich sehr viele Optionen, dessen Aufzählung bestimmt bis morgen früh dauern würde. Hoffentlich konnte ich es euch erstmal schmackhaft machen und grundlegende Sachen für Ultrastar nahe bringen. Bei allen Fragen, die bei euch aufkommen, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung. Es gibt noch andere Ultrastar-Versionen. Ich verweise jedoch auf Ultrastar Deluxe 1.00, da diese Version von allen bisher am wenigstens Ärger gemacht hat.Die wichtigsten Links zum Thema findet ihr ganz unten.

Nun noch zwei Screenshots von Ultrastar in Aktion:

1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Links zum Thema:*

Download: Ultrastar Deluxe
Große Datenbank mit vorgefertigter .txt-Datei
Songtapper Download
Video: Der Ultrastar-Editor in Aktion (ca. 20 Minuten)
Video: Mikrofone bei Ultrastar einrichten (auch Multiplayer)


----------



## Piy (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

geilo ^^

zum thema guitar hero:
es gibt schon sowas fürn pc, heißt    "fretsonfire"   is absolut geil xD man hält die tastatur wie ne gitarre, wenn man nen gurt an die tastatur kriegt schockt das richtig ^^
is allerding n ordentliches stück schwerer ^^


----------



## Black_Beetle (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Für das Ultrasingstar hatte ich ca. 300 Songz mit text und Cover..

Da ich aber Platz auf der Platte brauchte musste ich dies löschen... eigt schade da es echt nen burner auf Partys ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Geile Kiste, das kommt auf die Main


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

So, habe noch kleinere Fehler im Tutorial ausgemerzt, es etwas erweitert und die Linkliste vergrößert.

_*-HIER- *_könnt ihr ein Video von Ultrastar in Aktion sehen. Würde das Video gerne direkt einbinden, aber nur Falk hat den Schlüssel dazu


----------



## Schirioli123 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

ich bekomm es einfach ne hin -.-

der text geht imma zu spät oda zu zeitig los xD

ich kann es ändern wie ich will-wie finde ich den richtigen wert raus?


----------



## Olstyle (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Zum Anschluss der Singstar Mikrofone:
Der USB-Adapter wird von Win XP(bei Vista hab ichs noch nicht versucht) einwandfrei per Plug&Play als Soundkarte mit zwei Mikrofoneingängen erkannt.
Jetzt nurnoch Mikros einstecken, in Singstar als Quelle auswählen und los gehts. Da sind keine halblegalen Spielereien und Verweiß auf Google nötig.


----------



## Haekksler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

ich hab die ultrastar version 0.5.2 schon seit eineinhalb jahren.
kann ich die lieder dieser version auch bei ultrastar deluxe verwenden ?


----------



## Black_Beetle (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

So für die Leute, die ganz gern ihre eigenen songs zum mitsingen wollen...

Hier eine Anleitung zum erstellen.

http://djassi.byto.de/danceit/UltrastarAnleitungBySpiceMcCloud.pdf


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



Schirioli123 schrieb:


> ich bekomm es einfach ne hin -.-
> 
> der text geht imma zu spät oda zu zeitig los xD
> 
> ich kann es ändern wie ich will-wie finde ich den richtigen wert raus?



In der Regel reicht es, den Wert bei Gap zu ändern. Oben im .txt-Beispiel kann man erkennen, dass ein Gap von 29000 eingetragen wurde. Dies entspricht 29 Sekunden, bis dann endgültig der Text ins Rollen gebracht wird. Bei manchen Lieder habe ich aber auch teilweise, weshalb auch immer, das Problem, dass ein Wert wie 29000 nicht angenommen wird, sondern dann auch schlichtweg eine 29 ausreicht. Dem Problem bin ich noch nicht auf die Schliche gekommen.

Wie hoch sind bei dir die BPM?

Sollte sich das Problem noch nicht gelöst haben, Schirioli123, einfach kurz per PM melden 
*
Hinzufügend ist noch zu erwähnen:

*Oft habe ich die Erfahrung gesammelt, dass sich viele Probleme beim Editieren des Songs einschleichen; vor allem im Bereich der Synchronisation. Ein kleiner Praxistipp: Es empfiehlt sich immer, vor dem Öffnen des Editors sämtliche Hintergrundprogramme ala Firefox oder Icq zu schließen. Ebenfalls ist es vorteilhaft, nicht dauerhaft im Editor mit STRG+P+SHIFT jede einzelne Silbe nach und nach abzuspielen, um deren Einsatz festzustellen, sondern auch mit der LEERTASTE ab und zu die Synchronisation des .midi-"Klacks" im Hintergrund mit dem Einsatz der Stimme zu checken. Immer wieder habe ich selbst bei der Fertigstellung eines Songs festgestellt, dass der Ablauf im Editor und im eigentlichen Spiel - weshalb ist mir schleierhaft - durch Hintergrundprogramme verfälscht wird.


----------



## darksplinter (20. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

kann man da auch andere Mikrofone (z.b.) headset benutzen??


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. November 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Wenn du ein ein Headset hast, welches zwei verschiedene Klinkenstecker hat (Line-In, Micro), kein Problem.  Die Unterstützung von Usb-Headsets ist auch vorhanden, nur habe ich diesbezüglich noch keine richtigen Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Versuch macht klug


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. November 2007)

*Neue Version von Ultrastar mit frischen Features erschienen*

*(News-Auszug)
Ultrastar Deluxe Version 1.0.1 erschienen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun gibt es Ultrastar Deluxe in der Versionsnummer 1.0.1. Die wichtigste Neuerung ist wohl die Unterstützung vieler Videoformate (auch .avi) und Verbesserung der Synchronisation der Videos. Außerdem sind laut dem deutschen Changelog noch folgende Neuerungen dazugekommen und einige  fiese Bugs gefixt:



> UltraStar Deluxe 1.01
> -----------------------------
> Upd: Neue SDL-Lib
> Upd: Neue Bass.dll
> ...



*Der Songs-Ordner älterer Ultrastar Deluxe Versionen kann problemlos in die neue Version kopiert werden.*

Die ca. 19 MiB große Installer-Datei bekommt ihr bei den Links.

_*Links zum Thema:*_

Ultrastar Deluxe 1.0.1 Download (ca. 19 MiB)


----------



## ICEer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

also der erste Eindruck ist ja richtig geil.

Hab schon desöfteren nach einer Alternative zu Singstar für den PC gesucht.

Werd jetzt mal versuchen eigene Lieder basteln


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



ICEer schrieb:


> also der erste Eindruck ist ja richtig geil.
> 
> Hab schon desöfteren nach einer Alternative zu Singstar für den PC gesucht.
> 
> Werd jetzt mal versuchen eigene Lieder basteln



Viel Spaß dabei 

Mit meiner Anleitung solltest du schon recht weit kommen. Berichterstattung beim Editieren des Songs ist erwünscht


----------



## klefreak (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

hab im internet masenweise TXT gefunden und bin gerade dabei, die originalen SIngstar CDs nachzubauen, was aber eine Heidenarbeit ist, bis man die passenden MP3s alle hat 

http://ultrastar.ws4free.eu/cgi-bin/songdb/upload.cgi

lg Klemens
ps: auch unter vista funktionieren die PS Micros


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



klefreak schrieb:


> hab im internet masenweise TXT gefunden und bin gerade dabei, die originalen SIngstar CDs nachzubauen, was aber eine Heidenarbeit ist, bis man die passenden MP3s alle hat
> 
> http://ultrastar.ws4free.eu/cgi-bin/songdb/upload.cgi
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis mit der Seite. Habe sie im ersten Beitrag eingetragen, da die Ustar-DB nicht mehr erreichbar scheint.

Das ist wirklich ein Krampf. Wenn du das auch noch gerade biegen kannst, dass alle Videos mit der neuen Version synchron laufen, bist du der König 

Erwarte Statusbericht


----------



## Haekksler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

cool!
aber es sind leider nicht alle alten Lieder dabei, ausserdem funktioniert DownThemAll nich -.-


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

wie bekomme ich es hin das ich nur die instrumentells höre?


----------



## darksplinter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

@Haekksler: hier is die orginal seite mit allem^^http://ssx.**.funpic.de/index.php? kein plan warum aber setze einfach statt den zwei sternchen ** ein
und hier das down them all
http://www.file-upload.net/download-610392/alle.rar.html


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich es hin das ich nur die instrumentells höre?



Tastenbelegung im Editor (grob):



> P               Spielt die komplette angezeigte Seite ab (die mp3) mit Klacks auf den Silben.
> P & SHIFT         Spielt die komplette angezeigte Seite ab (die Miditöne der Txt)
> P & SHIFT & STRG      Spielt die komplette angezeigte Seite ab (die Miditöne der Txt UND die mp3)


----------



## Haekksler (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



darksplinter schrieb:


> @Haekksler: hier is die orginal seite mit allem^^http://ssx.**.funpic.de/index.php? kein plan warum aber setze einfach statt den zwei sternchen ** ein
> und hier das down them all
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-610392/alle.rar.html



ui thx


----------



## Lisa (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

hey also ich bin hier fast am verzweifeln ich bekomme das mit dem lieder hochladen einfach nich hin -.-
ich weiß echt nicht was ich falsch mache kann mir bitte jemand ganz schnell helfen
LG Lisa


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

*Thread ausgrab*

Da die Links zu vorgefertigten .txts nicht (mehr) funktionieren, möchte ich gern mal wissen woher man die aktuell bekommt.

Oder hat vielleicht jemand .txts von Within Temptation oder Nightwish?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Verzeihung wegen der sehr späten Antwort. Ich habe jetzt einige Zeit lang recherchiert und leider nichts finden können. Ich weiß auch nicht, weshalb ein Großteil der vielen Seiten offline gegangen oder schlichtweg nicht erreichbar sind. Tut mir leid, dir nichts besseres berichten zu können.

Solltest du dennoch Seiten finden, die .txt-Dateien anbieten, so wirf doch bitte kurz den Link dazu hier hinein. Danke.


----------



## feivel (12. April 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

sooo..ich hab jetzt mir gestern beim mediamarkt das guitar hero usb mikrofon für 10 euro gekauft. Auf der Packung der Hinweis, nur für XBox 360, Wii und Playstation 2+3. Funktioniert natürlich auch am PC wird als stinknormales Logitech usb Mikrofon erkannt. Da wir schon ein normales Mikro hatten, haben wir nach einem Zweitmikrofon gesucht, dessen Aufgabe das Logitech jetzt übernimmt.
Nach einem ersten Test sind wir sehr zufrieden damit, auch die Kabellänge von 4,5 Metern ist toll, endlich ist die Couch erreichbar. Verarbeitung ist schlicht, aber gut. Klanglich einwandfrei. Nachdem ich bisschen mit der Konfiguration von Ultrastar zu kämpfen hatte, können wir den Zweispielermodus jetzt nutzen


----------



## gggggg (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Nachdem ich mir einen "Ast gegoogelt habe", zähle ich auf euch 

Ich verwende UstarDX, habe mir die wireless Singstar Mikros ausgeborgt und benutze den audiorepeater.exe aus dem vac409.zip. Damit schaffe ich trotz Dualcore (mit Realtek HD Onboard Sound) beim Buffer nur 55ms (bei 48000Bit/s, 24Bit Auflösung, 50 Buffers). Dieser Hall stört uns enorm...

1. Gibt es einen Weg die Verzögerung weg zu bekommen (ev. muss man ja das vac-package komplett installieren u. nicht einfach nur den .exe nehmen) od. es gibt eine bessere Alternative als den audiorepeater ?

2. Habe ich überlegt die Wireless XBOX Mikros zu versuchen. Würden die über einen USB BlueTooth Adapter (z.B. Hama Nano Stick) funktionieren ?
2.a) und ist auf diesem Weg der Sound ohne audiorepeater = OHNE hörbare VERZÖGERUNG (<20ms) digital an den AVR ausgebbar ?
2.b)Ist die Soundqualität der XBOX Mikros besser od. schlechter als die Sonys ?

3. Gibt es ev andere Wireless Mikros die über USB in mit ähnlichem Preis(<100€)/Leistungsverhältnis...

4. Würden wir gerne zu 3. gleichzeitig singen... ev gibt's ja eine ausbaubare USB/Wireless Lösung ???


----------



## feivel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

im ultra-star forum habe ich einiges dazu schon gelesen.

die verzögerung musst du wohl hinnehmen, (mich persönlich stört das stimme laut ja) aber für die nächste ultrastar variante ist wohl ein integrierter repeater geplant, der besser sein soll.
das ganze ist ein audiorepeater problem.

die wireless xbox 360 mikros kannst du nicht benutzen, das ist hinfällig
die guitar hero kabel mikros dagegen ja..die sind sehr gut.aber eben mit kabel,
für monokaraoke wie ultrastar/singstar brauchst du allerdings nicht diiiiee qualität..die wireless mikros sollten mehr als genügend ausreichen.

wenn du mehr spieler haben willst..zusätzliche usb kabel mikros am besten nutzen..

z.b ich empfehle hier die guitar hero mikros mit schönem langen kabel
aber hier beachten..
für mehr als 3 spieler benötigst du eigentlich zwei monitore..
sonst kannst du das vergessen

die sony wireless mikros würden mir auch gefallen, also behalten 

du kannst die xbox mikros auch nicht mit dem bluetooth adapter nutzen nein


----------



## feivel (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

sooo..ich besitze jetzt auch die wireless mikros..bin mal gespannt aufs ausprobieren..


----------



## feivel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

1a 
zusammen mit dem guitar hero usb mikro jetzt auch superschön im 3player modus spielen.
die qualität der mikros ist perfekt für ultrastar..
bestimmt auch für singstar..ich bin zufrieden..und sehr handlich, die kabellose variante


----------



## sierra (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Ich habe mit dem Songtapper einen song kreirt. Dieser wird auch beim spielen angezeigt, doch wenn ich den song starten will hängt sich das programm immer auf^^
hat dieses problem noch jemand?
an was kann das liegen?


----------



## feivel (7. September 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

da würd ich im ultrastar forum fragen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Sierra,

du kannst *hier* mal deine .txt drüber laufen lassen, um zu testen, ob keine groben Fehler vorhanden sind. Dieser sogenannte Songchecker zeigt auch Fehler an, die auch außer Acht gelassen werden können.


----------



## sierra (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Sierra,
> 
> du kannst *hier* mal deine .txt drüber laufen lassen, um zu testen, ob keine groben Fehler vorhanden sind. Dieser sogenannte Songchecker zeigt auch Fehler an, die auch außer Acht gelassen werden können.



cool, danke


----------



## johnnyGT (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

wohin werden die kovertierten midis gespeichert?


----------



## klefreak (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC - ALPHA 1.1.0*

Hier habe ich die ALPHA-Version des neuen Ultrastar-Deluxe 1.1.0

einfach das alte songverzeichnis rüberschieben und das neue Programm genießen  (noch nicht alle finalen Funktionen enthalten..)

7-Zip
zum entpacken 


Links..
Ultrastar Deluxe Project Page - Singstar(R) like game for your PC


viel singspass...

lg klemens


----------



## feivel (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

wie ist denn die alpha bis jetzt so???

vielleicht teste ich das mal, starten tut sie schon....die balken usw sind etwas größer oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## klefreak (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



feivel schrieb:


> wie ist denn die alpha bis jetzt so???
> 
> vielleicht teste ich das mal, starten tut sie schon....die balken usw sind etwas größer oder täusch ich mich da?




also vor allem bei größeren Liedersammlungen reagiert und startet sie schneller.. ansonsten habe ich ncoh nicht so viel damit gemacht dass ich da viel dazu sagen kann, ich habe jedenfalls mein "system" schon auf die neue Alpha umgestellt..


----------



## feivel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

ich habs jetzt auch einfach mal getestet. größere balken meine ich...und beim 3 player eine übersichtlichere darstellung, vielleicht geht ja jetzt auch ein 4 spieler modus an einem monitor..müsst ich mal testen.
mikrofonwiedergabe auch integriert jetzt, wie bei der letzten version von us classic.
mir gefallen die smileys beim punktestand 

lief stabil..ich stell auch um 

und ein wenig schneller reagiert sie tatsächlich, habe immerhin so um die 1600 lieder..


----------



## klefreak (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



feivel schrieb:


> ich habs jetzt auch einfach mal getestet. größere balken meine ich...und beim 3 player eine übersichtlichere darstellung, vielleicht geht ja jetzt auch ein 4 spieler modus an einem monitor..müsst ich mal testen.
> mikrofonwiedergabe auch integriert jetzt, wie bei der letzten version von us classic.
> mir gefallen die smileys beim punktestand
> 
> ...




da kann ich mit meinen 900 nicht mithalten 
also soweit ich weis soll 3 spieler/monitor funktionieren, ich hab aber leider keine 2. monitor da um testen zu können ob dann acuh 6spieler gleichzeitig möglich wären (würde sicher auch den pc mehr fordern  )

--> ich hoffe, dass die FINAL bald draußen ist, da anscheinend noch nicht alle plugins perfekt laufen (für den mehrspieler modus..) und ich habe bemerkt, dass auch nicht alle videos wollen..
--> hatte eine Version von Meet me halfway von Black eyed peas und das alte programm spietle das video ab, das neue nicht mher, also musste ich das video mittels "Super" einmal umcodieren..)

lg und gut sing..


----------



## feivel (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

ich habe zwei monitore...erster ist ein 42" fernseher, auf dem ich das spiele, der zweite ist ein 19" monitor
mit der alten version gehen 3 spieler auf einem monitor, interessant was zu testen wäre, das mach ich mal, 4 personen auf einem....
den pc juckt doch ultrastar nichtmal?

edit: 4 Player weiterhin auf 2 Bildschirmen..Schade, ich finde Platz wäre noch 

Plugins nutze ich eh nie...mag den klassischen modus am liebsten...


----------



## Low (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Das ist was für Silvester. Danke


----------



## feivel (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

lohnt sich, wenn du Schwierigkeiten hast beim einrichten, meld dich ruhig


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Ultrastar Deluxe Project Page – Singstar(R) like game for your PC: UltraStar Deluxe

neue public beta zum download


----------



## klefreak (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*



feivel schrieb:


> Ultrastar Deluxe Project Page – Singstar(R) like game for your PC: UltraStar Deluxe
> 
> neue public beta zum download




Danke für den Link..

gleich mal testen..


----------



## Jami (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Yeah, endlich gehts vorran Endlich sind die Plugins wieder aktiviert. Yes! 
Ich hab so an die 2000 Songs drauf


----------



## Wannseesprinter (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Hallo Jami,

ich habe mich sehr lange nicht mehr mit diesem Thema befasst. Um welche Plugins handelt es sich genau? Bei 2.000 Liedern würde mich interessieren, wie flott die aktuelle UltraStar Version startbereit ist 

Grüße aus dem Pott
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Ultrastar - Singstar für den PC*

Leider bin ich ja immer zu unfähig mir selbst Lieder zu erstellen..dabei hätt  ich so gern mal ein paar Muse Lieder..

aber die neue Version startet mit 1600 Liedern schon mal in annehmbarer Schnelligkeit


----------

